# Constant stomach gurgling?



## lisaaanoel (Jun 15, 2009)

I seem to have constant stomach gurgling/rumbling noises and it gets quite irritating, like if I have to be in a quiet area around people or something.Sometimes I get it all night long too! At times it seems associated with me having diarrhea, but other times my BMs aren't different but I still get the sounds!Anyone else experience this? Find anything that helps?


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes it is gas, I take Peppermint capsules or Degas if you can get it.Some foods make gas so be more aware what you ate on the times it is noisy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may not be gas. Even if you could have zero gas your intestines would be making some noise all the time, every day.It is like your heart beating. Moving stuff around makes noises. The only time the intestines are completely and totally silent is when there is an obstruction to the point of being a medical emergency.Now most of us never hear all the noises our intestines make just like we don't hear every single heart beat. Although sometimes we do hear our heart beating.That being said, some people's intestines are louder than others, but I assure you that even when I take probiotics to the point I fart less than 2 times a day, under certain circumstances I hear my intestines quite clearly (my bathtub tends to amplify the noises it must be just the right resonance frequency or something).One problem is the more you tune your brain to listen for something the more you will hear it. Quiet times like bedtime is when anything in your body that annoys you tends to become much more annoying because your brain doesn't have anything else to do. If listening for your intestinal noises is disrupting your ability to fall asleep get a relaxation CD or a noise generator to make enough calming soothing noise that covers it up.I don't know anyway to make all the noises stop except for creating a medical emergency and as soon as the doctors clear the obstruction the noises will start right back up. Noises are a sign the colon is working. Not a sign you have some disease state that will harm you. I suggest trying to ignore it and when you do hear it above what you distract yourself with (either another soothing noise/music or something to keep your mind busy like a crossword puzzle or something) thank the intestines for working rather than be embarrassed or upset about the fact you heard them again. Easier said than done, I know.


----------

